# Is it really that uncool to have a bell.......



## timmcp (25 Sep 2009)

..........on your bike?

Took the day off today and decided that it would be good for a decent distance, so did just under a 30 miler with my co-rider. Connah's Quay to Chester and back. There is no real road work on the ride, only tarmaced cycle routes (old railway route ).

I have a bell on my bike and my mate doesn't, I was politely told it is so uncool to have a bell to warn pedestrians you are coming. Then realised half way round the cycle route he warns people we are coming up to them by coughing loudly 

I thought he had a cold!

Is it really that uncool to have bell on your bike, or should you cough loudly, whistle, shout?


----------



## darkfibre72 (25 Sep 2009)

Mine came off straight away when I brought my new Hybrid (Scott) the other week..


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Sep 2009)

I shout, or say excuse me.

I ditched the bell in frustration, as no one paid it any mind at all, even when I rang the blasted thing like a fire alarm. Tempted by one of those sonorous two-tone Dutch bells for the tourer though.

As to whether its cool or not, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## gaz (25 Sep 2009)

i don't have a bell, and thats because most of the people i need to use it at are either on the phone or listening to music, a good shout gets them out the way!!


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Sep 2009)

Got a bell and use it.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Sep 2009)

Get one of these:


Airzound Air Horn


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2009)

I have a mini flick bell on the commuter as I sometimes use it on shared paths and you hardly notice that but I don't have bells on the road bikes. With the campi equipped road bike a few seconds free wheeling alerts ped, the shimano equipped bike is too quiet however.


----------



## Joe24 (25 Sep 2009)

I have a very loud voice for car drivers, or the left brake lever, which isnt used, i can pull then let go and it clicks loudly, which warns pedestrians(used when i was on holiday on a nice cycle path) to shift or ill take their shoes off with my front wheel


----------



## Llama (25 Sep 2009)

i have a bell and an Airzound. bell for peds and airzound when i'm about to get run over


----------



## andyfromotley (25 Sep 2009)

I dont have one but i am about to put one on my commuter this weekend. Mainly this is because i have failed to find away of shouting at pedestrians which doesn't sound rude or aggressive.

I think they probably are uncool but hey i find that quite appealing.


----------



## Trumpettom001 (25 Sep 2009)

I just set my back brakes to where they are effectively "toe'd out"... makes a lovely squeal, and makes stupid peds that walk out infront of me that a car is screcching to a stop...



well I don't set them like that... It's just that they won't stay where I put them (onerous sign??)


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Sep 2009)

I once shouted "Have a care, sir!" at a student who wandered in to my path (I'd seen it coming a mile off & slowed in preparation).

Sometimes you only get time for an "oi!" though.


----------



## Crackle (25 Sep 2009)

Bells are excellent for shared paths, I'm always grateful for a tingle of a bell to let me know they're coming, get the pooch back and not leap 10 feet in the air as they go past and disturb me from my reverie. Somebody used some kind of electronic contraption on me once. In my panic I must have looked like a Keystone Kop, all movement and no action.


----------



## Velorum (25 Sep 2009)

On Wednesday I was in pedestrain mode near the Aldywch theatre in London. Just over from a major junction was a cycle lane running through a pedestrian area. Things were very busy - lots of traffic and people. The lights changed and half a dozen or so cycists headed at speed from the junction to the cycle lane which was congested with people. I noticed that three of them sounded bells. The peds seemed to recognise the significance if the chimes straight away and got out of the way. All very amicable and efficient. 

Good to see.


----------



## snorri (25 Sep 2009)

I like to sound a bell way in advance to give the pedestrians plenty of time to get themselves sorted out before I arrive, but my "pinger" bell was hopeless.
The squeaking brakes are definitely most effective, but may cause undue panic. I bought one of these big retro type bells when on my summer tour but haven't yet had a chance to us it in earnest, no joint user paths in my locality.


----------



## rh100 (25 Sep 2009)

just bought a cheap bell from tesco, as had a pedestrian step out in front of me, and telling him to watch the road felt a bit rude, I think a bell would avoid that, don't care about being cool as I'm not on fashion parade


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> I once shouted "Have a care, sir!" at a student who wandered in to my path (I'd seen it coming a mile off & slowed in preparation).
> 
> Sometimes you only get time for an "oi!" though.



That's lovely - how about 'I say, you there young fellow me lad' or 'what ho old fruit, jolly along if it's not too much trouble'

I managed an 'oi' and two fingers the other day but think I should have tried harder now.


----------



## GrasB (25 Sep 2009)

I've disposed of the bell on my Marin as it was never used due to not riding it in town, but I keep one on my fixie. The thing is though most of the times I use it I get objected at .


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2009)

GrasB said:


> I've disposed of the bell on my Marin as it was never used due to not riding it in town, but I keep one on my fixie. The thing is though most of the times I use it I get objected at .


Thats the funny thing about the bell (or anything for that matter) some people object, others thank you


----------



## Davidc (25 Sep 2009)

> I use a towpath very regularly, and I find that a polite ding ding brings the best response when approaching from behind.
> 
> It's also good approaching bridges.
> 
> I don't care whether it's cool or not.



Totally agree. A pleasant "thank you" when people react stops most adverse reactions.


----------



## Alan Whicker (25 Sep 2009)

Bell, shout and AirZound. Without a doubt the Airzound is the most effective, followed by bell then in and emergency, a shout. Uncool? Don't care.


----------



## MajorMantra (25 Sep 2009)

If you do a lot of riding on shared-use paths a bell is useful. Hearty cries of "ding-ding" work well too though. 

I have to admit I could never bring myself to put a bell on the carbon road bike. It just seems so wrong, and in any case as HLaB points out the Campag freehub sounds like a swarm of angry bees so people tend to move.

Matthew


----------



## cheadle hulme (25 Sep 2009)

A bell would have been good for tonights Manchester Critical Mass. Applause for the ladies in the Spokes Dancing Troupe was de facto by bicycle bell.


----------



## Radius (26 Sep 2009)

I have taken to using "watch yeself mate" in a friendly manner, which usually doesn't provoke bad responses, funnily enough haven't actually come across any women that I've had to use my voice to alert (don't even dare "fnarr" at that), but possibly 'miss' in place of mate, to really sound saaf lunduhn loik.


----------



## marooncat (26 Sep 2009)

I have a bell (proper one not a silly ting one, one of the first things I changed when I got my new bike) on mine. Tend to start by coughing as I come up behind someone and if that does not work then I use the bell. Only use it on the cycle paths and think that if i was just on the roads I would not be that bothered about having one.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Sep 2009)

Is it really that uncool to have a bell... I suppose it depends where you put it...


----------



## SPHDS (26 Sep 2009)

Have a bell on my bike, as I am quite often on a towpath, so have to warn the headless chickens, I mean pedestrians, that I am approaching, as well as when approaching bridges! I usually give quick ring in plenty of time, then if no action, another, and if at that point I get no reaction I either shout, slam on the brakes or stand up and accelerate past as fast as possible!


----------



## betty swollocks (26 Sep 2009)

I have a pinger bell, but prefer not to use it.
My experience is is that when you sound it coming up behind a walker, they invariably move aside in the direction I was planning to go past them. I did not want them to move aside, but merely wished to advise them of my presence.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Sep 2009)

Earlier pinging required so you have a choice Betty!


----------



## summerdays (26 Sep 2009)

andyfromotley said:


> I dont have one but i am about to put one on my commuter this weekend. Mainly this is because i have failed to find away of shouting at pedestrians which doesn't sound rude or aggressive.
> 
> I think they probably are uncool but hey i find that quite appealing.



I say good morning .... or what ever the appropriate greeting for that time of day is.


----------



## onlyhuman (26 Sep 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> If you do a lot of riding on shared-use paths a bell is useful. Hearty cries of "ding-ding" work well too though.
> 
> I have to admit I could never bring myself to put a bell on the carbon road bike. It just seems so wrong, and in any case as HLaB points out the Campag freehub sounds like a swarm of angry bees so people tend to move.
> 
> Matthew



+1 for hearty cries of "ding ding". I have just started doing this, and it makes people smile.


----------



## Paul Narramore (26 Sep 2009)

Yep, I recently fitted a bell and I also say "Good morning" or "Thank you" as well. Mind you I was riding along the sea wall at Whitstable the other day and came up to pass two elderly ladies. As I went by one say "You shouldn't be riding along here" and I'd clearly missed the No Cycling signs.


----------



## numbnuts (26 Sep 2009)

I've got a ding-a ling


----------



## wafflycat (26 Sep 2009)

Most of the roads round here don't have footpaths alongside, so I do sometimes come across pedestrians walking along the verge. There's a bell on my recumbent and TBH, I find a bell useless at alerting pedestrians to my presence, as when used it is ignored. I've found a loud but cheery "Cyclist behind you!" followed by a "Thank you" as I cycle by to be much more effective. I also find that when negotiating round horses & their riders, the human voice is a much better *friendly* alert to the horse than the sound of a bell. Certainly the horse riders appreciate it as talking to the rider and the horse as I pass works (as the riders tell me) to let the horse know that a cyclist is a human and not a predator, so far less likely to be spooked.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Sep 2009)

I've NEVER had one.

I won the 'no bell' prize.


----------



## jimboalee (26 Sep 2009)

onlyhuman said:


> +1 for hearty cries of "ding ding". I have just started doing this, and it makes people smile.



"Nice bike Dave, Ding! ding!"
"Yeh, got it from 'About bikes' of Blackminster, Evesham".....

Patronising radio ad of the century, off Touch FM, Stratford upon Avon's local commercial station.

Sickens me.


About vocal warnings..

"Rider up!" in a sturn tone is the correct method.


----------



## addictfreak (26 Sep 2009)

Had one and took it off, I found half the peds either take no notice or are too busy listening to their ipod or talking on the mobile.
I just give a shout now, scares the hell out of em!


----------



## marooncat (26 Sep 2009)

wafflycat said:


> Most of the roads round here don't have footpaths alongside, so I do sometimes come across pedestrians walking along the verge. There's a bell on my recumbent and TBH, I find a bell useless at alerting pedestrians to my presence, as when used it is ignored. I've found a loud but cheery "Cyclist behind you!" followed by a "Thank you" as I cycle by to be much more effective. I also find that when negotiating round horses & their riders, the human voice is a much better *friendly* alert to the horse than the sound of a bell. Certainly the horse riders appreciate it as talking to the rider and the horse as I pass works (as the riders tell me) to let the horse know that a cyclist is a human and not a predator, so far less likely to be spooked.



I agree, as a horse rider I would never use my bell coming up behind a horse....


----------



## Lone Rider (26 Sep 2009)

I use my bell to give pedestrians fair warning of my approach, as I pass I say thanks / good morning or whatever. Nobody has ever complained. I am sure it is preferable to no warning, it is also easier than shouting. If they don't move out of the way because they didn't hear, I just slow down as I pass them.
* I also have a mirror (which some people also think as uncool).


----------



## sadjack (26 Sep 2009)

Most of my riding is in the countryside and as well as people in the road I often see horses.

I do not have a bell. By far and away the best method I have found is the "Good Morning" etc as mentioned above. I always slow for people and horses and always ask the horse rider if it OK to come through.

Cant ever remember having an adverse reaction.


----------



## betty swollocks (26 Sep 2009)

Archie_tect said:


> Earlier pinging required so you have a choice Betty!



I ping(ed) until they respond(ed).
Too far away and they don't hear.
Louder bell necessary?
Airzound? only for use against vehicles.


----------



## Browser (26 Sep 2009)

I'd take my Dennis The Menace bell off, but the kids bought it for me  !
I've an Airzound for ignorant motorists and the bell/shouts for others.


----------



## longers (27 Sep 2009)

Bells rattle for me, which I don't like. I've had two squeaky toys on the front, a crocodile and penguin and have only just grown out of them - they were pretty ineffective as they sounded like dog toys.

But I do like John the Monkeys "Have a care Sir" and will fail to use it at the appropriate time on many occasions from now on.


----------



## summerdays (27 Sep 2009)

jimboalee said:


> About vocal warnings..
> 
> "Rider up!" in a sturn tone is the correct method.



If I was a non cycling pedestrian I wouldn't have the foggiest what that meant, also you don't want a stern tone but instead a nice friendly one.


----------



## jeltz (27 Sep 2009)

I use a bell on the shared paths near me, as it gets a better response. I had difficulty fitting one to my road bike as the ones in the local shop were designed for narrower bars. In the end I used a grinder to take off the "loop" and bolted it to a bar end.


----------



## Black Sheep (27 Sep 2009)

timmcp said:


> ..........on your bike?
> 
> Took the day off today and decided that it would be good for a decent distance, so did just under a 30 miler with my co-rider. Connah's Quay to Chester and back. There is no real road work on the ride, only tarmaced cycle routes (old railway route ).
> 
> ...



Personally I whistle, people think i'm a jogger. I've found that people occasionally don't realise what the bell is and i don't have space on my bars for it due to their narrow width.


----------



## jimboalee (27 Sep 2009)

betty swollocks said:


> I ping(ed) until they respond(ed).
> Too far away and they don't hear.
> Louder bell necessary?
> Airzound? only for use against vehicles.



That doesn't ryhym at all


----------



## jimboalee (27 Sep 2009)

summerdays said:


> If I was a non cycling pedestrian I wouldn't have the foggiest what that meant, also you don't want a stern tone but instead a nice friendly one.



They WILL NOT know what I mean.
That gives me the upper hand.
They can either shift their arses sideways,
Or get flattened where they stand.


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2009)

How can it be un-cool,I've got one  (and a mirror)


----------



## Lisa21 (27 Sep 2009)

jimboalee said:


> They WILL NOT know what I mean.
> That gives me the upper hand.
> They can either shift their arses sideways,
> Or get flattened where they stand.


----------



## GrasB (27 Sep 2009)

summerdays said:


> If I was a non cycling pedestrian I wouldn't have the foggiest what that meant, also you don't want a stern tone but instead a nice friendly one.


See this is why it works, cause they haven't a clue they look for it & see the bike... 

then go  as they realise they're about to get


----------



## beachcaster (29 Sep 2009)

> I use a towpath very regularly, and I find that a polite ding ding brings the best response when approaching from behind.
> 
> It's also good approaching bridges.
> 
> I don't care whether it's cool or not.



Totally agree...its about responsibility and safety...I also ride shared paths and Its only polite to let folks know you are about to pass them...and of course its safer for both parties if a pedestrian knows you are about.
I find my tiny little bell cant be heard from 30-40 yds away giving most people the chance to move out of the way.

A lot of walkers thank me for ringing the bell to let them know I coming.

barry


----------



## Rollon (29 Sep 2009)

Uncool - depends partly on where you live. Went to Cambridge recently, its a real bikeing culture there, lots of sit up and beg bikes with baskets on the fronts and off course a big shiny bell. I would say a bell there is absolutely neccesary. Now where I live people would laugh at someone riding a bike like that, but there it is the norm, and make perfect sense to me.
As for myself I shout a polite thank you on the approach to pedestrians and a "Thanks very much" as I pass them. I did fit a bell on my MTB recently when biking the old railway route at Keswick, knowing it would be busy with walkers.
Dave.


----------



## garrilla (29 Sep 2009)

*OI!*


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2009)

*Bells......................................................... sheesh *

My kids have them, and they use them in the park, both behave well, slow down and 'ting a ling'.......

Now me.............. a good screech of tyres on rubble....good eh............. 

No I don't.......... ...............I slow down and do a really nice 'excuse me'..then tear the path up in the walkers faces....ah well............(joke)

On road it's the old *OI *when I am about to get done over... works..... had some in-attentive driver nearly hit the roof (of her car) in shock..... laugh..so I did......

Bells on my bikes no chance..........lights, only 3 of the 4 bikes have light capability.......

The commuter has them permanently 

The 4th is a no-no.......(it doesn't do night rides...... and any attachments.....grrrrr) ...........


----------



## Domino (1 Oct 2009)

I intend to get a bell. I saw Davidc's on the Somerset informal ride the other day and it's just what I need. I cycle a lot of country lanes and horse riders are the basic problem. If I shout it's seems to startle them, I must have a big harsh gob. I reakon a little "ding" will be just the trick to let them know I'm coming without causing a galloping incident.


----------



## the_bing (1 Oct 2009)

i agree with domino. bells aren't exactly cool unless your riding a uber-retro beach cruiser, but sometimes they're a necessity. whilst on towpaths, i've been shouted at by walkers saying 'get a bloody bell!', so i dug one out of my workshop (i'm not gonna go out and _buy_ one!) and slapped it on the bars.

but to answer the original question; 'not cool' in my book, i'm afraid.


----------



## longers (2 Oct 2009)

This bell is cool I think.


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> The 4th is a no-no.......(it doesn't do night rides...... and any attachments.....grrrrr) ...........


Is that because they don't fit on account of the mirrors on it then...?


----------



## joggingbob (2 Oct 2009)

I use a bell on the commuter but only use on the shared cycle / ped path, (no point on the road). It is uncool but it is your choice. On the road I just use my voice, (tempted by the airzound but suspect it will just wind up motorists)


----------



## Fnaar (2 Oct 2009)

I have a bell on both my mtb (largely used for commuting) and my roadie...
I find pedestrians/horseriders/slower riders () are generally appreciative if you anticipate their need to know you are there, and use it accordingly...


----------



## Brahan (2 Oct 2009)

When I'm on my TT bike all I need to do is grab the front brake. It has a carbon rim and the noise that comes off it is unbelievably loud. It actually hurts my ears so I do it a good distance back so as not to frighten them, but if I'm feeling a bit naughty I'll sneek up at speed and SCREEEEEEEEEEEECH!!!!! it certainly clears the path.  A dog the other day almost swallowed its own head in fear.


----------



## BSA (2 Oct 2009)

​This thread would have been more interesting if each post had the persons age and gender stated as well. 

I think you will find it is mainly the males that think bells are “uncool”. Females and more elderly gentlemen are less interested in attracting a mate so being cool doesn't matter! 

I have probably a offended most people on this site now but I do post this tongue in cheek.

Anyway I will start

Male, 30, mainly commute .... bells are “uncool” (and ineffective on my commute)


----------



## arallsopp (2 Oct 2009)

Male, 35, mainly commute .... bells on both bikes. No use on the journey, but lovely to ding the neighbours as I pass each morning. Nice street this. Get a wave every time.

Always had one aboard. Even before getting married.


----------



## Woz! (2 Oct 2009)

Male, 41, mainly commute. I've got one of the 'ping' type bells on my commuter bike and I use it reasonably often because I go down a few bridleways. I find that a few little dings will alert a horse _rider_ that you're around, and once they've seen me I say "Goodmorning/evening" to let the horse know I'm human and not some sort of man/machine monster!

Having see the link posted above, I'm tempted to get one of the retro styled bells though!


----------



## jig-sore (2 Oct 2009)

male, 36

yes i do have a bell fitted when i commute and it's got bugger all to do with if it's cool or not.

just last week i had a school girl walk straight out in front of me, busy texting away. if i didn't have the bell, i would of hit her.


----------

